# Is A Chug Still Considered A Chi?



## TwilightGirlKay

Ok for those of you that haven't read my other thread a Chug is a mix breed of a Chihuahua and a Pug. Now I'm wondering do you all still consider it a Chi even if it may look alot more like a Pug at times?





































Why I ask is because I'm really falling for the cuties, I don't really like the Pug itself, but these little ones are adorable 

I may just try and get one:daisy:
That is when I'm allowed to get a dog.
Then the next question comes up. If I'm getting a Chug, what book do I get? A book on Chis, or a book on Pugs?:foxes15:


----------



## Quinn

A "chug" is not a chi, its not a pug, its a mutt. Nothing wrong with that (although I highly frown on breeding "designer dogs"). Don't base the dog you want only on its looks. Try to meet some, read up on them, things like that. 


Do you not like the pug because of its looks or its personality? Because either way getting a pug mix could be an issue then, because it could look or act more like a chi... You never know!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay

Very true Quinn. I love dogs, but I don't like the looks of some or the behavoir. 
I'm reading up as much as I can find on the chug and ppl are saying its 50/50 on different things you get from it. The Chug could act like a Chi a lot of times and then turn into a pug the next minute. I also read they could have a better health then a purbreed. That I don't know for sure. Now I love the look of the chi and how they act and love and so on. And find it ideal in size. I don't really like mix bredding of certian kinds like the teacup chi sounds sort of cruel to me, but I'd have to read up on that one more. But I have owned what you called a "mutt" before. I had a dog named Dusty that was a mix breed. I believe a medium sized cockapoo. I don't know for sure because we had him when I was little and they put him to sleep when I was like 6 because he was suffering from I believe severe joint problems, athritis, and he was getting old. Sadly my parents decided it was time and I said my goodbyes and haven't had a dog since. So back to the subject. I find that the Chug is a cute "mutt" because it has qualities of the Chi and has some qualities of the Pug. Which it would act more like depends on how strong the blood runs in the little cutie, but a reference book wouldn't hurt. I'm thinking of continuing to get the book "Chihuahuas for Dummies" in the cause that I get a Chi or a Chug that is like one. If it has some similarities to the Pug that show up. I'll go on line and look it up. Also my reason for asking is because of the mix breed called the Chi-Weenie. I would think it is still considered a Chi even if it is mixed with the Danchsund.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay

Here's a site about Chugs--> http://www.chugdog.com/


----------



## princesslisa31

oh no a chug is not a chi! It looks noithing like a chi,in its own way it is really cute but is a mic, maybe when its grandchildren are born and have all been bred with chis they will be more chi like but a chug is not for me,its just a smaller pug if you ask me with a frying pan face! 
can see how ppl would fall for it though. I think they are sold for not a lot less than a chi that has no papers which is odd!


----------



## *Princess*

as said above it is not a chi, its a X breed but theyre are really cute


----------



## Tink

Kailey, why do you want a chug? You started out here desperately wanting a chihuahua, and now you're changing your mind, and I'm just curious as to why. I'm not challenging you, it's just a question, OK? :love2:

Chugs are "designer dogs." Someone had the grand idea to breed a chi to a pug, and a chug is the result. Have you ever known a pug, up close and personal? My roommate has two, and they are very different from chis, in every possible way....their looks, their personality, their behavior. Their potential health issues are different, even their life span is different.

Until the chug has matured a lot, you simply won't know what you're getting in terms of personality, looks, behavior etc. And while that's true of any breed, with a 2 breed cross you're doubling the unknowns. 

If it's a question of money, many designer breeds cost as much as pure breeds, because the craze now is "designing" certain mixes for eye appeal and/or behavior characteristics. The sad part is that a lot of breeders of designer dogs ARE breeding purely for profit, so they're paying far less attention than they should to health, temperament, behavior etc.,and you'll pay the price for that,long after they've sold the dog to you and moved on to other unsuspecting prospective owners. 

You might get an absolute gem who has the very best qualities from each breed. But you also might get a nightmare, one who manifests every undesirable characteristic from each. You just never know, and no matter what the breeder tells you, he simply cannot guarantee, or really even know, what the dog you're buying is going to grow up to be like. 

I urge you to NOT compromise, to not just settle for something less than you want. You will regret it, and then you'll STILL be looking for your perfect pet. 

If on the other hand you've decided that a chug IS your perfect pet, then please become VERY informed about what that decision can mean.


----------



## MarieUkxx

In my opinion no. But if you like the dog don't let that put you off.


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~

Bear with me, my story has a point......
Many, many years ago they found that certain gaited horse breeds were losing their beautiful movement because of inbreeding. Someone got the idea of breeding Morgan horses with these different gaited horses because Morgans have a lovely natural gait and they thought they would fix some of the problems. They ended up ruining what was good in the Morgan and not really improving the gaited horses. 

Every dog breed has its quirks and I can't see how doing the designer breeding is going to make things better. To me, you are making a genetic soup that could really backfire just like it did with my beloved Morgan horses. 

Just my two cents, take it for what it is worth...(very little...lol)


----------



## rubia

so adorable these pix. I like the look but I (personally..not saying anything about anyone else ), felt like the chi was a better fit as a breed for me and my family. Some of the health problems with the pug, and of course chug are things that I didn't feel prepared to face. A well bred chi is a pretty healthy dog. As a first timer for being a dog owner ( other than my we puppy who my mum "sent to a farm" when I was a child )--Health is kind of important for me to consider. With KC registration the bloodlines of the parents are known. Since designer breeds don't have this it is kind of a game of chance there. Also for me, the squishy up face is so sweet to look at however when breeds like that eat they often get very winded. I visited a few breeders of dogs of this type and the smell was something I wouldn't find very endearing in a pet. The teeth in a swooshed up little mouth can be crowded and this leads to dental problems, health issues--maintanece, etc.

This was just some of what came to mind when I was looking--for two years . I am not telling you it would be the same for you. I think the chug is beautiful.....really xoxo


----------



## Ory&C

It's sad really.  With 1000s of dogs (all kinds, but mostly mixes) in shelters looking for new owners and yet people decide to promote unethical and irresponsible breeding. It does make me very, very sad.
1000s are being put to sleep every day, because nobody wants them and here we go..... people still don't think twice about producing more just to make a quick buck.
As for the "mixed breeds are healthier" rubbish. Prove it! Is there any extensive research done or is it just people's tales?  Pups are usually just as healthy as their parents are.... no more and no less. Now if I chose to breed to dogs with a well known background that have both been tested for any hereditary disease, that will usually result in my litter being relatively healthy. But just imagine me taking 2 random dogs and breeding them without knowing anything about where they come from and what health issues their parents have..... well that would be a bit of a risk, wouldn't it?
For those dogs sake..... I can only hope that they used a Pug bitch and a Chi stud.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay

I've decided I'm not getting a Chug, but I was very close to the idea of getting one. Their so cute, but I couldn't bare with the problems that could come with them. Like breathing problems. Long story short for that is when my grandma was dying she had breathing problems and we didn't know when it would be her last breathe cause she would stop breathing and begin again. So I find the idea of something making a weird noises a bad idea. So all in all. I'll just look at the beauty of the Chug and not buy one.


----------



## BABY BABS

I don't consider the Chug or Chiweenie a Chi anymore than I consider a poodle or a lab to be a chi. Of course, I also don't think there is anything wrong with a poodle, lab, chug or chiweenie either. They're just different dogs. 

You can't guarantee your puppy's personality or health. Even if you get a lab, poodle or chi puppy, you're still in suspense as to what they are truly going to be like as a pet. The breeds have tendancies not guarantees. You could get a lab who hates water, a poodle who will not do tricks or a chi that doesn't want to sit in your lap all the time. 

I wouldn't do the chug but that's because I had a short nosed dog before. I didn't like the respiratory and dental issues that came with it. But some people don't mind that kind of thing.


----------



## Quinn

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Very true Quinn. I love dogs, but I don't like the looks of some or the behavoir.
> I'm reading up as much as I can find on the chug and ppl are saying its 50/50 on different things you get from it. The Chug could act like a Chi a lot of times and then turn into a pug the next minute. I also read they could have a better health then a purbreed. That I don't know for sure. Now I love the look of the chi and how they act and love and so on. And find it ideal in size. I don't really like mix bredding of certian kinds like the teacup chi sounds sort of cruel to me, but I'd have to read up on that one more. But I have owned what you called a "mutt" before. I had a dog named Dusty that was a mix breed. I believe a medium sized cockapoo. I don't know for sure because we had him when I was little and they put him to sleep when I was like 6 because he was suffering from I believe severe joint problems, athritis, and he was getting old. Sadly my parents decided it was time and I said my goodbyes and haven't had a dog since. So back to the subject. I find that the Chug is a cute "mutt" because it has qualities of the Chi and has some qualities of the Pug. Which it would act more like depends on how strong the blood runs in the little cutie, but a reference book wouldn't hurt. I'm thinking of continuing to get the book "Chihuahuas for Dummies" in the cause that I get a Chi or a Chug that is like one. If it has some similarities to the Pug that show up. I'll go on line and look it up. Also my reason for asking is because of the mix breed called the Chi-Weenie. I would think it is still considered a Chi even if it is mixed with the Danchsund.


I wasn't refering to mutts in a bad way at all, which judging for the way you wrote "mutt" after me you thought I was. I think mixed breeds are WONDERFUL dogs, up until now ALL of my dogs were mutts, and even now the majority of my dogs and the dogs in my family are rescues or adopted from families who couldn't keep them. I have no problem with mixed breeds, but I do have a problem with people purposefully breeding them. The reason your cockapoo had a short life riddled with health problems is because of bad breeding! If you get a purebred from a knowledgable breeder who does health testing, shows their dogs, and is truly trying to better the breed the chances you will get a healthy long lived dog is so much greater. Or if you want a mutt go to a rescue or shelter, there are so many puppies in rescues and shelters even small breeds.

A "teacup chi" is not a mixed breed. It is just a term that bad breeders made up to get more money from unknowing buyers. It is just a term used to define a chihuahua that is on the smaller end of the spectrum. The breed standard allowed for dogs betwen 2-6 lbs, so really these are just normal chihuahuas.

Also no a "chiweenie" is also not a chihuahua. Its a mixed breed as well.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas

I think the little chugs are adorable and i think they are 2 very sweet dogs that have been breed together. As everyone else has said to be doing it for designer reasons is wrong if it was an accident (which does happen) then so be it. I think darling if you want one get one there are lots of mutts as someone called them in this world and they are as loved and sometimes have better temperaments if 2 different dogs are breed together then pure breds but if you want one and your gut says yes do it. I always go with my gut instinct, I would not call it a chi that is why it is called a chug but they are still ovely and am sure will give you as much love. x x


----------



## TwilightGirlKay

Quinn said:


> I wasn't refering to mutts in a bad way at all, which judging for the way you wrote "mutt" after me you thought I was. I think mixed breeds are WONDERFUL dogs, up until now ALL of my dogs were mutts, and even now the majority of my dogs and the dogs in my family are rescues or adopted from families who couldn't keep them. I have no problem with mixed breeds, but I do have a problem with people purposefully breeding them. The reason your cockapoo had a short life riddled with health problems is because of bad breeding! If you get a purebred from a knowledgable breeder who does health testing, shows their dogs, and is truly trying to better the breed the chances you will get a healthy long lived dog is so much greater. Or if you want a mutt go to a rescue or shelter, there are so many puppies in rescues and shelters even small breeds.
> 
> A "teacup chi" is not a mixed breed. It is just a term that bad breeders made up to get more money from unknowing buyers. It is just a term used to define a chihuahua that is on the smaller end of the spectrum. The breed standard allowed for dogs betwen 2-6 lbs, so really these are just normal chihuahuas.
> 
> Also no a "chiweenie" is also not a chihuahua. Its a mixed breed as well.


Oh ok 
I didn't think you were dissing the mix lol I was just explaining. And so thats just not nice that they trick ppl


----------



## Ciarra

I used to own designers and they were to unpredictable. You really didnt know what breed they were gonna take after. But with my paper pure breds, the temperment is text book. I dont want a mix, and I really dont care for the hype of the designers. 

Pures Rule


----------



## jjasura

Hi All,

My GF and I have both owned pugs and chis. We now own a chug. We do not discriminate against any breed and think chis and chugs are both great.

Couple of points based on our comments and research:

- Chugs are def not chis. They are mutts.
- They may or may not have some of the breathing problems that pugs have. It really depends. Our chug max has more of a chi frame, but pug personality. He does not have any breathing issues as of now.
-It really is a crap shoot as to how the chug will look. Make sure you ask the breeder for photos of previous litters. The breeder makes a big difference. We drove 12hrs just to get ours. Make sure it comes from a loving family with a good reputation. Some people breed chugs just for the money.

You can find helpfull links at


----------



## CutestChi33

Aww how cute! You could always select for a Chihuahua that has Pug markings! The best of both worlds..


----------



## catz4m8z

Aww, very cute pictures though! I think the health issues from pugs would put me off alittle. Though I did see a gorgeous chi x french bulldog which looked like a toy brindle boxer! As long as they are priced as cross breeds and have health checked parents then I quite like a cute cross!
Crosses defo aren't chi's but some do seem to breed true to just the one breed. My friend has a jack chi that just looks like a JRT.
Well, I shall continue to mention my little Chiweenie, Hannah, even if folks dont think she is Chi enuf! She is a pure cuddle monster (like a chi) and has very little interest in long walks (unlike a mini daxie) but if she gets a scent goes totally deaf (definatley Daxie!).


----------



## Deme

A X-Breed is a X-Breed and not a pacific breed at all, which when you think is obvious. which book should you get to learn more, how about one of each so that you learn about each breeds characteristics.

Its interesting though to hear you say you don't like pugs but would have a pug x chi. there is a good chance that the pug side of the breed shows through the most.. what then?

They do look so cute though...


----------



## Kristin

Personally I consider it a chi mix, if you went on a pug board it would be a pug mix. In reality, it's the product of a back yard breeder or puppy miller because no responsible breeder would cross breeds on purpose. 

I think they're adorable. But I'm a fan of all breeds lol. So I'm no help there.

I also think that if you set out looking for a chi/pug then you should check the shelters. I'm sure there are plenty in there.


----------

